# High Definition Season Passes



## SteveGoTex (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

I posed this question in the HDTV DVRs section, and it was suggested I come here and suggest it.

I would like to be able to include "High Definition" as a criterion for recording a Season Pass. Here is an example of how that would be useful to me:

One of my local stations, on its Digital Hi-Def channel, broadcasts new episodes of "Without a Trace" in Hi-Def. In the wee hours of the morning, they broadcast reruns of "Without a Trace" in Std-Def, pillarboxed in the Hi-Def signal. I would like to eliminate these pillarboxed reruns from my season pass. I want to do that without specifying "First Run Only" in the season pass, since I might want to record a rerun in HD that I missed somehow.

On checking the info on these pillarboxed reruns, I notice that they do not indicate that they are HD. I would hope there would be a way for the Season Pass to filter on that information.

Hope I am being clear on this. Thanks for the opportunity to suggest it.

Steve G


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

SteveGoTex said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posed this question in the HDTV DVRs section, and it was suggested I come here and suggest it.
> 
> ...


This could be accomplished using the Title Keyword wishlist along with the category being HD.


----------

